# Goose breasts



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

My neighbor gave me 5 huge Goose Breasts. Gonna bake them with wild rice and sweet corn. Made a quick simple marinade for the breasts. 

1 cup apple cider
1 cup brown sugar
1/2 cup soy sauce
1/2 cup apple cider vinegar
1/2 cup Italian Dressing
Lemon Pepper to taste

Let the breasts marinate for at least 4 hours no less than 2. Bake in a 350 degree oven for 30 minutes. Now...here is the kicker. Usually you saute then finish in the oven. Here I reversed the process. Bake first, then saute using the marinade for a rendering sauce. Saute until your tatse, rare, medium, well is reached.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

RD, be sure to post up on the end product. Never met a duck I could et, but am willing to try something different. It sure sounds good.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

It was actually good. I altered the recipe a bit. The original recipe was this. 

1 dash dry vermouth
1 tbls grated orange zest
1 orange juiced
1 tsp lemon juice
1 tsp brown sugar
1 clove garlic, minced 
1 tbls soy sauce 
1/2 tsp dry mustard
1/4 tsp caraway seed

Preheat oven to 350. Combine all ingredients and pour over breasts. Bake for 30 mins or until no linger pink or juices run clear. Baste ta least twice.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

The goose breasts marinating.








I actually baked them first, then halved them and sauted them using the marinade.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

I also did deer back strap. I cut them into medallions and used the marinade for a reduction sauce.


----------

